# Vermont Castings Radiance "Ghosting" issues



## divingdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

I have had a VC Radiance Propane stove for the last 6 months. I live on the coast in N. Cal and have an unusual problem. The stove vents vertically thru the roof and ,with the original cap, when the wind blew strongly from the north (predominant direction most of the year) the flame would "ghost" and go out... meaning it would flicker, decrease in size, go from yellow to blue, fade in and out, and then go out. We put on a "stronger" cap per our local store which worked fine in a north wind but then the stove went out in a strong south wind! The store came out and put a shield around the pilot but this made no difference. We have been told that the flame is dying out because it is being starved for oxygen, that when the wind blows hard it is preventing the stove from venting fully and thus can't get fresh air in great enough to keep the flame going. Is this correct? Any ideas as to how to fix this?
 Thanks for any help from windy coastal California


----------



## summit (Jun 10, 2011)

It may just need proper exhaust or air intake restrictor discs installed.


----------



## kentuckygas (Jun 15, 2011)

A lot depends on the venting used for installation. For a situation like this Dura-Vent Pro direct vent pipe is best.  They have a very good High-Wind vertical termination cap. If 4 x 7 pipe and termination were used, they notorious for poor wind performance. I would suggest checking with the installer to determine what pipe and termination were used. If they need further assistance the dealer should be able to contact Vermont Castings directly for technical support.


----------

